# We adopted Roxy



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

We lost our sweet ten year old Golden Dolly two months ago from vestibular disease and paralysis due to a suspected tumor. Her death left a large void in our lives. Our four year old Golden Elliot has been lethargic without his playmate.

I was surfing through the Golden listings on Petfinder and found Roxy, a 1.5 year old Golden at the shelter in Wenatchee Washington, an 8 hour drive from our home in Central Oregon. She was described as sweet and playful. I called and found out she was picked up as a stray and her owner never claimed her. We decided it was worth the trip to see her.

The morning after her spay surgery, we met her at the shelter. When I opened her gate and knelt down, she gave me her paw to shake hands and licked my face! I could not resist so we adopted her. She hopped right in the back seat of our truck and slept most of the way home. She popped up to look around whenever we slowed down for a potty break.

She is tall and gangly with delicate features and a short, thin, shiny coat. She moves like a puppy and made friends easily with Elliot and our three cats. She knows how to sit, lie down, come, and walks nicely on the leash. Unlike our other Goldens, she seems to be a picky eater. She wants to snack all day. I want to convert her to Elliot's twice a day feeding schedule. Will her coat thicken and her body to fill out as she grows older?

The Golden Retriever Forum is a great source of information!

Jim


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

oh how happy! a perfect fit.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Welcome Roxy*

Oh My God, what a beauty she is!!

Roxy was waiting for you.

So very sorry to hear of the loss of your Dolly! My Smooch is 10 years old 

I am sure that Elliott is delighted!!

Roxy is just GORGEOUS!! Thank you for bringing her home!!!!

**I'M SURE MANY ON HERE CAN GIVE ADVICE on her coat thickening, etc.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Shes so beautiful! Im so happy for all of you!!


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

Congratulations and bless you for rescuing that pretty girl! I don't have good advice about the actual feeding, but I can tell you that thin coat is so common with rescues. Stress and poor nutrition causes it, I think? We've had our rescue boy just over a month, and with good food, security, and brushing, his coat is filling out so nicely. Plus, he is putting on some much-needed weight. I bet Roxy will be looking even more beautiful (if that's possible) after a month or so!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Roxy is a beautiful pup. Thank you for rescuing her.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

Congratulations. She is a beauty.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Roxy is BEAUTIFUL! That is soo cool you adopted her! Also, welcome to the Forum and by the way, we are almost neighbors, I live 30 miles East of Klamath Falls. 

Keep us up to date on Miss Roxy.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'm sorry for your loss. 

Roxy is beautiful! I'm sure that with time and good food her coat will improve but it may never be fluffy. I have 4 goldens and none of them have a coat like the other. Biscuit has shorter, coarser and straighter hair on top but has really fluffy feathering.

Have you tried handfeeding her for a few days and then putting the food away, when she is done, until the next meal. She may be feeling somewhat stressed right now but I'm sure her appetite will come back.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome,
Bless you for saving this girl from the shelter. She is beautiful. Her coat may improve with good food and some salmon oil. When I got my Daisy (rescue) her coat was coarse and dry and is now so soft with the food and salmon oil.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She's beautiful! I'm so sorry for your loss. Love the name Elliot...lived with that name for 21 years, but with two T's.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Roxy is gorgeous! She sounds like a wonderful dog. How lucky that you found her.


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Jimla, and welcome to the forum!

The best possible example I can offer you of what a few months of lots of love and proper nutrition can do for a golden, I offer you the following link...

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=62778&highlight=beauty,+beast

Loboto-Me has done a remarkable job with her rescue, Duke, and I'm sure that there will be plenty of great advice coming your way from plenty of other members to assist you.

Please remember we LOVE pix, and always want to hear the rescue stories (hint, hint! .) You'll find scads of info, good advice & great support here.

Again, welcome! I look forward to hearing more about Roxy & your family.
-Trids (& Max)


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

*Roxy update*

Thank you all for your replies to my thread. Elliot is a lot more active now, wrestling and tugging toys with Roxy. It is great to be walking two goldens to our mailbox again, one mile round trip. 

We adopted Elliot from our local shelter three years ago when he was 9 months old. He was released by his owners because of "problems" with their landlord. He is a BIG lover boy, 28 inches tall and 90 pounds.

Roxy refused to eat this morning, but she ate one cup of kibble last night. She acts like she has been fed table scraps and begs politely at the dinner table, but we only feed kibble in her bowl (Canidae ALS grain free). I will try adding fish oil.

Duke's transformation pictures are amazing! Roxy's coat looks healthy, just short and thin. Her feathers are long however. I'm used to goldens with heavy, curly coats.

I started training Roxy on the invisible fence around our 3 acres. It will be great when she can run free with Elliot and swim in our pond.

Jim


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Aaah, Jim - that's great news that Elliot is responding so well to Roxy....what a blessing for all of you that you rescued her! Sounds like he needed a playmate. I'm sure they're going to be great pals.

I imagine that Roxy will adjust to her new feeding schedule soon. Max often refuses his breakfast and will fast all day until dinner. I have no idea why, it just seems to be his preferred feeding schedule.

Duke's transformation is one of the most amazing I've ever seen and I'm thrilled every time I look at those pictures. I'll be anxious to see how Roxy's coat comes along with her dietary changes. Partly because I'm considering adding fish oil to Max's diet.

As for Duke & the others, it tickles me every time I read a successful rescue story. It seems the GRF members are notorious for great rescues, near & far. It makes me proud to be a member, even if I personally haven't had the pleasure of participating in one (yet).

The invisible fence & pond sound wonderful! I wish we were close enough that I could bring Max over to swim, my boy has yet to be in water....we're in the desert and I've yet to find a safe swimming location for him.

Again, welcome Jim - please keep us posted on Elliot & Roxy's progress, and keep the pix coming!

-Trids



jimla said:


> We adopted Elliot from our local shelter three years ago when he was 9 months old. He was released by his owners because of "problems" with their landlord. He is a BIG lover boy, 28 inches tall and 90 pounds.
> 
> Roxy refused to eat this morning, but she ate one cup of kibble last night. She acts like she has been fed table scraps and begs politely at the dinner table, but we only feed kibble in her bowl (Canidae ALS grain free). I will try adding fish oil.
> 
> ...


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Congratulations she is sweet! Not hard to see why you couldn't resist her.


----------



## Madilyn (Jan 12, 2009)

Roxy is georgous, she lookes exactly like my Hannah! Love, patience - that's all it takes. You were all meant to be.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Roxy is a gorgeous young Golden Girl!! Congrats and thank you for rescuing this beauty. Sounds like Elliot and Roxy are doing very well together after just one day. As for her finicky eating, it may take her a few days to adapt to her new situation.
Look forward to updates and more pictures of Elliot and Roxy. 

~Jackie


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a wonderful looking pair of dogs! Congratulations.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for adopting a Golden in need of a good home. I hope it all works out. Please keep us posted.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Roxy is beautiful! I'm sorry for your loss, but I hope that Roxy will help with the healing and I'm sure you will create many new memories with her in your family! Thank you for adopting her!


----------

